# Havanese vs Havana Silk Dog?



## Joellyn

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I have two Havanese puppies. Bodhi, my first, is a 13.5 month old male. Leela, my second, is Bodhi's full sister from the litter after his. She is 19 weeks old. The are the light of my life and this forum is a treasure chest full of information and education for me. So thank you all for that.

As I've been looking through various posts...then following various links...and on and on...(I could get lost in Havaneseland via cyberspace and never come back!)...I found a link to the Havana Silk Dogs Association of America. That too is an education. So my question to you is....what do yo understand the difference to be between the Havanese and the Havana Silk Dog? Is it the high integrity regarding breeding standards...or is it something even beyond that? Would I be silly joining the group with two beatiful dogs that might not reach their high standards or does it matter for the associate membership level?

Your thoughts would be appreciated and thanks again for all the info!

Joellyn

Mom to Bodhi and Leela


----------



## PepperToast

Hi Joellyn and cutie havanese doggies,

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately you have discovered a havanese place that you will get lost in, say goodbye to house work right now :biggrin1:

I do not know much and have done very little research so I feel like I can give a totally unbiased and not very educated response and people who disagree can feel totally justified in their disagreement. 

I believe you have asked a very sensitive question. I believe that most knowledgeable people on this forum have havanese and are too polite to voice what they really might be thinking deep down.

I think the havana silk dog came from a group of people who saw the direction that the very new havanese breed was going and didn't like it at all. I think they took ownership, to some degree, of the responsibility to the breed and decided that they would band together to make sure havanese went in the 'right' direction. They called it the havana silk dog (a description of the breed), started breeding under very controlled health and lineage guidelines with strict control over type of dog that was being bred (longer legs, not as long back, coat etc). 

I think whether or not you want to join is totally up to you. Perhaps your dogs meets their requirements and you agree with their breeding direction. I know that the owners of havanese on this site are caring people. Most breeders here are very very attentive to breeding healthy havanese.

Most importantly, welcome!!!! Now how about more photos of your havanese/ havana silk dogs and a little bit more about them.

Meeka


----------



## hartman studio

Oh my- here we go again.....


----------



## JASHavanese

PepperToast said:


> I believe you have asked a very sensitive question. I believe that most knowledgeable people on this forum have havanese and are too polite to voice what they really might be thinking deep down.
> 
> I think the havana silk dog came from a group of people who saw the direction that the very new havanese breed was going and didn't like it at all.
> Meeka


I guess I'm not very polite because I'll respond especially to your comment and here it is ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
And this is what I think of this hsd stuff who were havanese then weren't havanese, then became havanese again all in a few months! I wonder if the dogs have an identity crisis? Here's what I think of it http://www.jashavanese.net/buyerbeware.html


----------



## JASHavanese

hartman studio said:


> Oh my- here we go again.....


Makes you wonder if it's a setup, doesn't it? One whole post and they hit on the one thing that stirs up a whole lot of BAD feelings.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hi Joellyn!
Your doggies are beautiful.
There is a very long thread from the past on this subject. Reserve some time to read it all-it's a big one!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dboudreau

If you have a few days to spare, grab a pot of coffee, or better yet a bottle of wine, this is "The Thread" that erupted during the "split".

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1010


----------



## Havtahava

Joellyn, since this is a HAVANESE forum, I think your questions might be akin to going into a Protestant church and asking about the teachings of Buddha. It is probably not the right place to start if you really want information. Now, if you want to bring up a lot of bad feelings (that was a nice way of putting it, Jan), then you're in the right place.


----------



## PepperToast

Hey Jan,

I LOVE it when people stand up for their beliefs or at least tell it like they see it. So... good on ya!

Debbie,

Thanks for that link. I think I know what I am doing tonight after the kids are in bed ound:


Kimberly, 

Such wise words.

Meeka


----------



## Beamer

Joellyn,

If you want to know if your dogs fit into the HSD group, just go to the havanese gallery and check the pedigree's. Since you only just got the youngest one, I'm sure you know what breeder you got Leela from? (and you do live in the HSD homestead...)

Oh yeah, Welcome to the forum! 

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY

Your babies are as cute as can be.

The Havana Silk Dogs are not an American Kennel Club recognized breed. Several noted breeders decided to start a new breed/club with changes in the standard to fit the dogs they had bred. Lots of hard feelings, things said, friendships strained, but as of now the HS are Havanese and show at AKC shows as Havanese. They are not a different breed.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Now, if you want to bring up a lot of bad feelings (that was a nice way of putting it, Jan), then you're in the right place.


Thank you, thank you. I bow to our hero though. Thank you Kimberly!! :hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## JASHavanese

Beamer said:


> Joellyn,
> 
> If you want to know if your dogs fit into the HSD group, just go to the havanese gallery and check the pedigree's. Since you only just got the youngest one, I'm sure you know what breeder you got Leela from? (and you do live in the HSD homestead...)
> 
> Oh yeah, Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Ryan


WRONG Ryan. I bought a havanese from someone who went HSD and while there is a picture of her on their website, she is not a hsd. It has nothing to do with the pedigree of the dog. It has more to do with common sense or is that too blunt to say? Actually 3 dogs I've gotten can be registered as hsd and when asked if I'd register them with that group I laughed so hard that I thought I cracked a rib. Still makes me giggle.


----------



## lcy_pt

Joellyn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I have two Havanese puppies. Bodhi, my first, is a 13.5 month old male. Leela, my second, is Bodhi's full sister from the litter after his. She is 19 weeks old. The are the light of my life and this forum is a treasure chest full of information and education for me. So thank you all for that.
> 
> As I've been looking through various posts...then following various links...and on and on...(I could get lost in Havaneseland via cyberspace and never come back!)...I found a link to the Havana Silk Dogs Association of America. That too is an education. So my question to you is....what do yo understand the difference to be between the Havanese and the Havana Silk Dog? *Is it the high integrity regarding breeding standards..*.or is it something even beyond that? Would I be silly joining the group with two beatiful dogs that might not reach their high standards or does it matter for the associate membership level?
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated and thanks again for all the info!
> 
> Joellyn
> 
> Mom to Bodhi and Leela


Bold emphasis mine

Not exactly sure what you mean by this?

You can do a search and find the thread Debbie mentioned plus one or two more if I'm not mistaken.
You could always contact the HSD Association and ask for their help as well...I think there are a few breeders in you neck of the woods??


----------



## Joellyn

Oh dear...the last thing I intended to do was to cause bad feelings. Thank you for the links to previous discussions on this. I'll certainly read them.

"Makes you wonder if it's a setup, doesn't it? One whole post and they hit on the one thing that stirs up a whole lot of BAD feelings."

Not a set up, just a newbie asking a question. Sorry.


----------



## good buddy

Your dogs are beautiful, welcome. Ask all the questions you want, you just sorta stepped in it with that particular one. :brushteeth:


----------



## JASHavanese

Joellyn said:


> Not a set up, just a newbie asking a question. Sorry.


Oh that's nice to know! Welcome to the forum. Who are the breeders of your two dogs?


----------



## Joellyn

"Your dogs are beautiful, welcome. Ask all the questions you want, you just sorta stepped in it with that particular one."

Thank you for that. I came as respite from my work with the dying. My dogs are the joy that balances the oftentimes intense and sad work I do. So asking my first question and causing bad feelings is not in line with why I am here.

I'll go back to just reading and refrain from further posting.

Is there a way to delete this thread?

Thanks,

Joellyn


----------



## Petaluna

oh heck, I still don't understand what it's all about. From what I've heard and read, something about little bit different body type and maybe a straighter coat, but I know nothing about the politics. I think the argument is mostly among breeders and serious afficianados of the breed. I wanted a happy, healthy pet who was well cared for by her breeder in early life, and hopefully not a curly, cottony coat that would be too hard to groom. A few color preferences, but that's about it. I would have been happy to get her from any good breeder who called their dogs Havanese or HSD, really didn't matter to me because it seems like the same thing, and different lines are going to have little bit different "styles," regardless. Don't feel bad you asked! I actually don't understand myself why it's such a hot button topic, but then I'm just a newbie pet person, too.


----------



## Petaluna

Oh, I just saw your last post - please don't stop posting! I think people's replies came off more sarcastic or abrasive than they meant for them to, and that's not the typical response you will get to your questions. I think it's more an inside joke here, the hullaballoo over that Havanese/HSD argument, and not something you would have known about. I understood exactly what what you were asking (simple question from someone new to the breed, I would have asked the same thing).


----------



## rdanielle

I agree with Petaluna. Please don't stop posting. Welcome to the forum! Although,
I think we need to see more pictures of your darling Havs  Especially, with that darling puppy you're goin to set off a IWAP (I want a puppy) riot lol. :biggrin1:


----------



## moxie

Joellyn,
I love the question! Your dogs are stunning. Please more pictures, especially of baby. I know nothing about the red hot HSD topic, but will be sure to research on my own.
Your topic was launched so innocently, all havanese topics are welcome here...I think.


----------



## moxie

Joellyn,
Don't be scared off. The high intensity responses were a surprise to me too. Again, your question was a great one.


----------



## Havtahava

Joellyn, no need to worry about having it deleted (although no topics are deleted here once they are posted). It is an innocent enough question, but just not something that goes over well.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Joellyn, no need to worry about having it deleted (although no topics are deleted here once they are posted). It is an innocent enough question, but just not something that goes over well.


No kidding about no thread going away? Wow the bandwidth!
Aw Joellyn, stay and talk Havanese with us. We love to see pictures and hear cute stories. 
As has been said, you just walked into something that doesn't go over well with Havanese people although maybe we should send them thank you notes. Ah, life is good now so post, post, post, read, read, read, and leave the real world behind.


----------



## Sheri

Joellyn,
Welcome! Your pups are so very cute!

No, don't leave! ...The folks that answered you are some of the best-hearted folks around! Since you don't know them yet, the posts could have sounded more cranky than they were. I haven't even read through the whole thread yet about the HSD, so need to. It is kind of an "inside" joke for those here that lived through it and survived, I think.


----------



## Havtahava

Were you talking about me, Sheri? Cranky? ha! 

Smoochies to you!


----------



## Missy

Joellyn, please stay and post! especially post pictures of your adorable Havs...whether they are HSD or Bichon Havanais or good old Havanese you and your pups are welcome.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Welcome Joellyn, your Hav's are so cute  I have often wondered the same, but just didn't post...hope you stick around. I am new too, and it is nice to be able to have lots of various opinions and ways to "parent" our wonderful Hav's!

Oh...an off topic "dumb" question. What does RLH stand for? Running Like Havanese? Real Life Havanese?? I feel stupid, but I seen this abbreviation in a few posts and have wondered.


----------



## hartman studio

"Run like Hell" - which I think we'll all do from the original post!!!!! by the way- there are no dumb questions!


----------



## marjrc

Joellyn, I hope you decide to post again. I'm sorry you felt bombarded by asking an innocent question. To be honest, because I love to learn and am too darn curious for my own good, I'd be asking the same questions as you did if I didn't already know! So, please. No worries....... By all means, read the thread that Debbie mentioned in her post to you and if you have anything to add, you can always post there or here. 

We'd love to know more about your two adorable Havs. I love that they are siblings, so am curious about them. :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaBaloo

hartman studio said:


> "Run like Hell" - which I think we'll all do from the original post!!!!! by the way- there are no dumb questions!


Awwww, yes that makes sense...Baloo has RLH down to a science!


----------



## Maxmom

Joellyn,

I think while everybody debates and dis cusses, this topic you need to send Leely over to my house. She's way too young to be exposed to this kind of rhetoric. I'm trustworthy, believe me!


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the forum and sorry your first post was on such a hot topic. I bet the best person to ask that question to is your dog's breeder.... but you might get an earful there too- HAHA!


----------



## Julie

Havana silk dog is another name for the havanese. It says that in books written about the havanese all the time.

Basically a group broke off from the Havanese Club of America thinking they wanted to create a better breed. They claim heathier dogs,which is a farse. They took the name Havana Silk and that's about it. Their dogs are not healthier or better in my opinion and they all pretty much link back genetically to everyone else's dog that is titled Havanese. They show their dogs as havanese too because they are not recognised as a breed seperate from havanese in the AKC.

OK-I'm done.eace:
I was living the other thread:becky:


----------



## pjewel

Joellyn,

You have the most adorable hav babies. You must be in hav heaven with them. I'd love to know more, and to welcome you to the group. I do hope you'll continue to post. You'll find this to be the most welcoming group, even though it might have looked otherwise at the start.


----------



## good buddy

Joellyn, Please don't stop posting! We would really miss out on getting to know you and your dogs if you did! Take some time to look through this old thread when you are wide awake and have lots of time and you will see that it has been a very heated issue. 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1010

The "split" made for a ton of hurt feelings. I think some of those raw edges have started to heal, but it's still a sore issue. :crutch:

It's not that you can't ask about it either, because we do talk about everything, but there have been others just coming here to post on that particular subject just to stir up trouble. (that would be "a troll") Trolls love to stir the pot! :evil:

Tell us more about your dogs? Are they both from the same breeder? Mine are...I have Rufus who is 2 and Marley who just turned one. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Joellyn, don't worry and don't stop posting. I think we all have to ask to learn about the breed, the forum, the diets and poop. I'm put my mouth out there a time or two when I wish I had keep it offline myself. Please stick around and post pics and stories about your furbabies. It really is a great bunch of people on this site!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I was wondering the same thing when I first looked into Havs, so, it is an honest curious question. I looked at the link that was posted and I quit reading after the 2nd post, then saw there were 143 responses! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzz, that is a long thread. 

Please stay! We love new people! There are a bunch of nice people here who have lots of information about their experiences with Havs. 

You just hit a very sensitive subject....one day or two or three or four, I just might read that long thread!

Welcome to the forum! How did you come about wanting a Hav?


----------



## peluitohavanese

AMEN. And to add to that there are many breeders of Havanese that are very responsible, health test and are looking out for the best for our breed.


----------



## irnfit

Linda, was that a typo? There were over 1000 posts in that thread. Now you can understand why the response was what it was.

Joellyn, I think the forum welcomes anyone to ask any question they have. However, after the whole HSD thing went down, we had some people coming on the forum asking questions. Their intentions were only to stir the pot and agitate everyone once again. So, when people see a question such as yours, they bristle a bit. I hope you stay on and ask your questions. We are here to help you learn as much as you can about your dogs.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Joellyn,

A big welcome to you and your two darlin's! 

My Havanese, Cazzie, is a pet, my sweetie, my little Cazman. I personally could care less about labels and tags. My Chelsie is a Coton, and I sneak her into the forum too! We have "pets", we have "high class Havs", a few "Havana Silks," Rescues and perhaps a few "semi-Havs." 
I would like to think we love them all!



Suzy


----------



## micki2much

Oh Joellyn PLEASE DO NOT stop posting, asking questions OR giving us pictures of those beautiful babies, Bodhi and Leela. Many have asked many "hot topic" questions. I for one think some of the responses posted have left more newbies running for the door than should have. A softer, more informational approach would deliver the educational message they supposedly want to preach. PLEASE don't leave, I have wanted to, many times but I guess I have thicker skin, or may not have been the "target" of the "hot topic questions. You asked the question because you read many posts and saw an informative caring "havanese heaven". That IS what is here, just weed through!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Joellyn, Please stick around. I'm impressed that for your first post, done late this afternoon, you've already gotten 45+ responses and more than 500 people having looked at the thread. That's got to be a record. You go girl!!! Don't let this one scare you off, not all responses will be as heated. Give it a chance. Others are right, we definitely need more pictures.


----------



## Beamer

Like many before her, I 'think' she has been scared off... :suspicious:

Ryan


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*Welcome*

Hi Joellyn, Welcome to the forum. What beautiful little furbabies you have. This forum and the members are wonderful people. We all have alot in common, the love for our dear little Havs and the other furbabies in our lives! Since I found this forum I sure don't get much else done. Welcome again!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Amy R.

Hi Joellyn & welcome!! Your Havs are absolutely beautiful! You asked a perfectly reasonable and innocent question, but unfortunately, the topic has been hashed and debated here heatedly before~~just check the threads posted and I think you'll find all of the info you'd like, and more. And you'll see why the topic causes us to bristle a bit. Please don't be intimidated and stay!~~we are friendly folks who love our Havs!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

The puppy that I originally was going to get was advertised as a Havana Silk Dog. I did not get this puppy due to bad feelings about the breeder (which are explained in a previous post), but I did think these puppies had a different coat than Fipsy. The puppy I was going to get had a very fine silky coat, whereas Fipsy's coat is more coarse and curly and wavy.

Joellyn, your havs are beautiful no matter what kind of coats they have. Please don't be offended by any of the posts, this forum is so helpful and people are so nice. Everyone should have a right to speak their mind, I think.

I am attaching 2 new pics of Fipsy - I think she is smiling in the one pic? Sorry about the red eye , I don't know how to get rid of it.


Aren't Havs just the best dogs?


----------



## Joellyn

Thank you all for taking the time to welcome me and perhaps post again to clarify your feelings. I do so appreciate that.

Every single one of the pictures of your dogs makes my heart smile and laugh with joy. Thank you for sharing them.

I haven't yet read the mega post on this subject but I will in time.

I am like many of you here...not a professional, not a breeder, not into showing my dogs, I just wanted the best companions in the world and now I have two. Bodhi is my miracle dog, the story I may one day tell here.

I'll get some more pictures up of my babies as I figure out resizing them, etc....thanks for oooohing and aaaaahing.

Now just one more question....Bischon Havanais? *heading spinning*


----------



## ivyagogo

Joellyn,

Your dogs are gorgeous. Stick around so we can learn more about them. This forum is a wonderful resource.

I showed up to the Havanese/HSD debate long after it happened and personally, I don't care one way or another about it. I only care about Gryff, who spent the night panting and shaking through a wicked thunderstorm.

Welcome!


----------



## Tom King

I'm the only person still posting here who is open about our dogs being in the HSDAA Registry. You can't have a rational discussion here about it.


----------



## karin117

I have Bichon Havanais, since witch is the name the breed goes under in my country, Sweden, and several other european countrys. But in czech they are called Bisonek Havansky, in some german speaking countrys, Havanezer...we have a say here in sweden "A loved child have many names"...

And a BIG WELCOME to you and your wonderfull dogs!


----------



## Poornima

Joellyn. :welcome: to the forum. Your furbabies are beautiful. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am sooooooooooooooooo glad you came back. 

Getting a particular type of Havanese is your choice, just do your homework and you decide. It is a very personal decision between you and the breeder. If you do not feel comfortable about reading a certain web site about Havanese, or talking with the breeders then go the other way. 

Ask questions: Know where the puppies are kept, see the home conditions, testing being done, are the dogs shown, how many times do they breed each year, a written agreement and guarantee, stay away from pet stores, stay away from puppy mills, and now........... a very important question that many of us have learned in one of the hot debated threads, does the breeder offer a soaped down picture of the dog's legs and will they stand behind their agreement/guarantee. Lots of things to think about isn't it? 

I can see you have two pups already, so you would be considered one of our MHS people who have that wonderful disease is wanting more than one pup!

We are glad you are here, I am glad I am here.....try not to take things very personal, opinions count around here.....read your post again and again before you post, because once it is out there, it is out there. Use the smileys with your message, if you are not certain how your message will come across as being read. 

If you disagree with something and you are upset about it, then do not post for awhile until you are cooled off. In other words, don't add gas to the fire. And, you can also ignore the post....and go on.....everyone has their opinions. 

I am not a professional breeder, show dog person, I have no interest in this...I leave all of this to the professionals who know what they are doing.

I am just one of those people who wanted the special companion that I can take care of and spoil rotten.

You will find the forum very addicting and fun! You can forget about housework!


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome to the forum. Your little ones are just precious and I hope to see more pics.


----------



## mimismom

Hello! Welcome to the Forum!! You will find many supportive members here... 

Everyone is truly helpful and has their own sense of humor when responding to questions...


----------



## Tritia

Welcome, and what adorable pups!!! I have a Bodhi, too. But we spell it Bodie  I prefer the spelling you used, but I knew my kids would never be able to remember it (nor my dh, lol)

Sorry you almost ran off. Never fails when this question pops up. Turns into a bit of a slamfest, instead of a rational discussion.


----------



## hedygs

Tom King said:


> I'm the only person still posting here who is open about our dogs being in the HSDAA Registry. You can't have a rational discussion here about it.


Tom this is such an inflammatory thing to say about people on this forum IMO. I am also a newbie but as far as I know, it wasn't the Havanese breeders that remain Havanese breeders that made the claim that their dogs are better health-wise or otherwise.

Recently I bumped into a woman at my groomers and after we exchanged the perfunctory what type of dog do you have and I said "Havanese" and she said same but then quickly corrected herself to say "Havana Silk Dog". She then went on to tell me that she had done her homework regarding health testing of her dog and believed her breeder when she said that the Silk breeders did such testing but not Havanese breeders.

I was able to say that my breeder did indeed do all the same testings (save for DNA) and that my dog was a healthy and happy Havanese. That is what good breeders do.

Oh yes, she was quite suprised that Gitter was also an Irish Pied as was her dog. She also was impressed that their coat texture was identical. All characteristics that she was led to believe were unique to Silks and not Havanese. So my point is that it seems that Silk breeders sometimes are the negative voices regarding our dogs. Please do not try to put the negativity solely on our shoulders.

Please read this in the spirit it was intended. Not to be confrontational but rather informational.


----------



## mckennasedona

Joellyn, welcome to the forum. I hope you'll stay around and share your pups with us. There are actually quite a few HSD owners here. 

When you go to a play date and watch all the pups playing together it doesn't matter what they are. They just want to play with each other be they Havanese, Havana Silk Dog, Coton de Tulear and even the occassional adorable mutt!


----------



## Carefulove

In reality, all these people are wrong, the actual name of the breed is Cubanese. That's my truth and I am sticking to it! ound:

Welcome to the Forum!



karin117 said:


> I have Bichon Havanais, since witch is the name the breed goes under in my country, Sweden, and several other european countrys. But in czech they are called Bisonek Havansky, in some german speaking countrys, Havanezer...we have a say here in sweden "A loved child have many names"...


----------



## Julie

I call mine my "Fluffmuffin"ound:


----------



## Carefulove

Julie said:


> I call mine my "Fluffmuffin"ound:


:nono: Do you want to start a war here between Cubaneses and Fluffmuffins ah? :boxing:


----------



## peluitohavanese

> Originally Posted by Tom King
> I'm the only person still posting here who is open about our dogs being in the HSDAA Registry. You can't have a rational discussion here about it.


Ummmm...maybe you can't have a rational discussion here or anywhere about something that truly has no rational explanation?.ound:


----------



## Julie

Carefulove said:


> :nono: Do you want to start a war here between Cubaneses and Fluffmuffins ah? :boxing:


 ound:

:fencing: :boxing: :fencing:

OR HOW ABOUT--- :hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## Julie

peluitohavanese said:


> Ummmm...maybe you can't have a rational discussion here or anywhere about something that truly has no rational explanation?.ound:


agreed.........:thumb:


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*A rose*

What's in a name? that which we call a rose, by any other name would smell as sweet! Shakespeare from Romeo and Juliet. Enough said. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Joellyn said:


> Now just one more question....Bischon Havanais? *heading spinning*





karin117 said:


> I have Bichon Havanais, since witch is the name the breed goes under in my country, Sweden, and several other european countrys. But in czech they are called Bisonek Havansky, in some german speaking countrys, Havanezer...we have a say here in sweden "A loved child have many names"...


Ah...a Havanese by any other name...is still a Havanese! :biggrin1: Some look a little different than others but then I have two Chinese Cresteds and people are baffled all the time because they both look different from each other too! I'm sure if you were really into Golden Retreivers or any other breed and lined them all up side by side, some would still be different!

Now about those Fluffmuffins....:suspicious: ound:


----------



## Julie

good buddy said:


> Now about those Fluffmuffins....:suspicious: ound:


ound:ound:ound:

Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

No body told me about a Fluffmuffin!......Maybe it's because the fluff is still growing! :biggrin1: Maybe...I will have a Fluffmuffin too, it maybe a few more months though!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*love this forum*

The only thing I know for sure is that I am just totally in love with these little guys and totally obsessed with this site and my new found friends! Thank you all for the discussions, advice, encouragement, and especially *PICTURES!!!!*


----------



## Carefulove

Oh, I see you are all taking sides already with the Fluffmuffins...:drama:


----------



## HavaBaloo

Carefulove said:


> Oh, I see you are all taking sides already with the Fluffmuffins...:drama:


LOL....mine is going to go down in the books as "STUD MUFFIN" hahaha :whoo: ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese

Well...ok..you have the Fluffmuffins and the Cubaneses and the Studmuffins....well we have a very special nickname for our boy....His nickname is "Sir Humpsalot" :brushteeth:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove

ound:


----------



## irnfit

I thought that was Beamer's nickname?! ound:


----------



## micki2much

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## good buddy

Geez Havanese names, nicknames....I'm still working out Marleys *actual* name! He's a year old now...started as Shamouti, changed after 6 months to Marley... I swear he thinks his name is Ozzy Bird! :suspicious: That's my birds name, but Marley comes running and wagging his tail whenever I say it! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese

Yeah...the chicks really dig him :eyebrows:


----------



## Julie

ound: ound: ound:

My fluffmuffin shoots blanks!ound: He is feeling sad now....no humps,no humps,no humps!ound:


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my you guys are crazy....who could leave this sorry bunch of havaneezers.......you know our pups probably have all kinds of names for us......oh the list could be long.


----------



## Dawna

Joellyn,
Many people on this forum who have been involved with the havanese breed regard HSD or HSDAA to be basically a marketing plan. For example, you have some shoes....both made in Cuba (where the havanese most likely originated)
both made in the same shoe factory, designed by the same designer, etc. Some of the shoes are sent to one store and called FooFoo brand shoes. The store owner wants his customers to pay more for his FooFoo shoes and realizes they aren't going to when they find out they can buy the exact same shoes down the street at a store called Reality. Same quality, same shoe.
Just my two cents.
Dawna 
Moderator


----------



## ivyagogo

Julie said:


> ound: ound: ound:
> 
> My fluffmuffin shoots blanks!ound: He is feeling sad now....no humps,no humps,no humps!ound:


Gryff is shooting blanks too, but that doesn't stop him from humping! Perhaps he's a fluffahump.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dawna, what a great analogy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Joellyn

Dawna said:


> Joellyn,
> Many people on this forum who have been involved with the havanese breed regard HSD or HSDAA to be basically a marketing plan. For example, you have some shoes....both made in Cuba (where the havanese most likely originated)
> both made in the same shoe factory, designed by the same designer, etc. Some of the shoes are sent to one store and called FooFoo brand shoes. The store owner wants his customers to pay more for his FooFoo shoes and realizes they aren't going to when they find out they can buy the exact same shoes down the street at a store called Reality. Same quality, same shoe.
> Just my two cents.
> Dawna
> Moderator


Thanks Dawna. I appreciate your thoughts. That analogy is quite clear and helps me to understand the varying viewpoints.eace:


----------



## Julie

ivyagogo said:


> Perhaps he's a fluffahump.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese

or a hump-a-fluff??


----------



## karin117

And perhaps there would be a HAFA, Humping and Fluff Association For us with fluffy dogs that like to hump...


----------

